# LS J2320H rough running



## Jjoz05 (Mar 8, 2021)

I have ls j2320h it has around 145 hours on it and up until a month ago it was running and operating great. I was using it to snow blow my driveway and parked it when i was done and everything was fine.
The next time i used it was about a week later and i filled it up with fuel and started to snow blow again and it ran fine for about 30 min or so and then started to miss real bad and would have some blue smoke once in awhile. I would also almost stall when put under any sort of load. It would idle way day and then would slowly idle bac up to where it was at. I have changed the oil replaced the fuel filter. The only thing i have left is to add different fuel. Sorry for the long story, any ideas would be appreciated thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Jjoz05, welcome to the forum.

You may have gotten some water in your fuel? It happens. I would drain all the fuel out and purge the system all the way to the injectors.


----------



## Jjoz05 (Mar 8, 2021)

I will try that.


----------



## Jjoz05 (Mar 8, 2021)

So I drained all the fuel and got it to start and it seems to run a lot better. The problem now is it is really hard to start but once it does it run and then start right back up if I shut it off, but if it sits for a while it is hard to start or will not start.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Could still b water in the lines and freezes when it sits.??
Have u tried Power Service 911.??
That’s supposed to disperse and melt ice in the fuel..
Does your machine have glow plugs.?? Are they working.??
How about a supply pump.??
Does it have 1.?? Is it working.??


----------



## Jjoz05 (Mar 8, 2021)

I tested the glow plugs and they are all getting power. I haven’t had time to check anything else. As of right now when it cranks it blows a lot of white smoke and will not start.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Loosen 1 injector line at a time and turn it over and look at the exhaust..
Keep loosening and tightening them until u find the 1 that stops or lessen the white smoke.
Once u find it, swap it to another injector and see if the smoke stays w that original cyl or follows the injector..


----------

